# How to get the Perfect Curls!



## thejmaya (Jan 8, 2018)

Curly Hair Braid Out Tutorial - YouTube

Curly hair Braid out! MUST WATCH


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 20, 2018)

I watched the video, It's great!


----------



## ralhanashwarya (Mar 31, 2020)

The best way to get perfect curls is to wash your hair, let them become dry and do not comb leave them for an hour or two and apply serum then use curling rod to get perfect curls.


----------



## EvaWills89 (Nov 2, 2020)

the best way is to wind the curls on a thin pencil. Just wind the curl on a pencil and press the top with a straightener. And voila - afro-curls that last a very long time.


----------



## AmberP (Jan 5, 2021)

I tried it twice and it was a complete failure. Maybe I need to find another video, or maybe someone has some good ideas on how to do it right.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2021)

AmberP said:


> I tried it twice and it was a complete failure. Maybe I need to find another video, or maybe someone has some good ideas on how to do it right.



What's your hair type, and what does it do naturally once you've washed and dried it?

The video likely isn't for you/your hair type and texture.


----------



## AmberP (Jan 6, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> What's your hair type, and what does it do naturally once you've washed and dried it?
> 
> The video likely isn't for you/your hair type and texture.


Maybe I am just doing it wrong. My pic is pretty old, I have shorter hair now. Maybe that's why it doesn't work


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2021)

AmberP said:


> Maybe I am just doing it wrong. My pic is pretty old, I have shorter hair now. Maybe that's why it doesn't work



You didn't answer my question. *What is your hair type and texture?* The tutorial video was by someone with thicker, coarser hair that's naturally curly (she's probably a 3b or 3c) and her methods won't work for someone that doesn't have her hair type.

You need a method that works with _your_ hair type and texture.


----------

